Ask HN: Which dual pane file manager do you use on Linux? - xstartup
======
dozzie
Two xterms.

Stop asking those boring, artificial questions about uninteresting trivia.
There is enough traffic on HN without them.

~~~
xstartup
In which capacity are you asking for this? And if you are just a random one
from the internet, I decline your request.

------
liberal_098
Midnight Commander: [http://midnight-commander.org/](http://midnight-
commander.org/)

